# How many of you time travel / How many don't?



## Soggyhands (Mar 22, 2015)

Leave your opinion below, and vote in the poll above.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 22, 2015)

It's a necessity for impatient people like me.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 22, 2015)

I never time travel (in my own cartridge/game).


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm way too whimsical to really pick any of these answers.

I basically just play how i feel like playing at the time. Sometimes this includes TTing, and other times it doesn't.


----------



## inkling (Mar 22, 2015)

I do it in my main town for various reasons: I can't play everyday and don't want to lose my villagers, when I'm renovating my town/houses.


----------



## Elo (Mar 22, 2015)

I do it for renovations/furniture/hybrids, but I did it a lot more a little bit ago in order to cycle out villagers for dreamies.


----------



## pillow bunny (Mar 22, 2015)

time travelling should be illegalized. resetti should yell at you about it instead of resetting.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Mar 22, 2015)

I only time travel to get villagers out when I get started, after that, I don't do that.


----------



## Born2BWild (Mar 22, 2015)

Never have, probably never will.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Mar 22, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> time travelling should be illegalized. resetti should yell at you about it instead of resetting.



Then what's the point in him being called Resetti?


----------



## Plum Pudding (Mar 22, 2015)

I never have either, and although there are loads of items I'd like, and hybrids, etc. I'll just wait and play the game the way it was intended


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Mar 22, 2015)

I time-travel on my cycling town to make villagers move out for people. 


But on my main town I play day by day ^_^


----------



## Meliodas (Mar 22, 2015)

I time travel a lot, since I don't have as much patience as everyone else. I just can't bear having to wait 2/3/4 days for my fruit to replenish and days to wait for things to be built. So yeah, I time travel.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 22, 2015)

Like 10000000000000000000000000000000000 times a day c:


----------



## pillow bunny (Mar 22, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Then what's the point in him being called Resetti?



time travelling resets clocks


----------



## RayOfHope (Mar 22, 2015)

...


----------



## Skyfall (Mar 22, 2015)

A little bit.  I can only play at night so if I stick to "real time", the shops would always be closed and I would never experience day time.  So I rewind back to earlier in the day.  My villagers are none the wiser, so it's okay.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 22, 2015)

I do it whenever I feel it's necessary. Like on fishing tourney days, because I hate that I'm limited to basically just fishing and island grinding and want to actually talk to my villagers about something other than the stupid fish.

Also, if I've just lain down a whole bunch of starts or planted lots of trees and want to make sure they're coming in alright, I'll TT a day forward to see if anything's dying and I need to rethink my arrangements or whatever. That kind of thing.

Otherwise it's just reserved for when I'm trying to get someone to move out.


----------



## meggiewes (Mar 22, 2015)

I haven't time travelled unless it was accidental while switching the times on my DS for daylight savings.

On a side note, I think it would be funny if Resetti had a cousin that dealt with time traveling that you unlocked after doing it a set number of times. He would either fuss at you or you could ask his permission and he would do it for you. Kinda like a wizard. But then, I have a strange idea about humor sometimes and that would probably end up annoying people.


----------



## nintendoanna (Mar 22, 2015)

Yeah, mainly if a shop was upgrading, or my home was getting renovated, that sort of thing.


----------



## jcnorn (Mar 22, 2015)

I voted for No, never! Even though I don't think I want to say never ever, because I don't know what I would do in the future, I just know I don't do it right now and haven't since I resetted my town. And I don't see me doing it either in the near future, but the far future *shrugs* who knows?


----------



## cheezyfries (Mar 22, 2015)

i only tt to get villagers out so that i can get dreamies, but most of the time i don't. the only other time i will is when i'm playing too late and can't get to the stores when i need to or want to play in the daylight (festivale)


----------



## Hirosuka (Mar 22, 2015)

I do, but it's only by one day, and before I time travel again, I make sure to talk to all my villagers first. I don't want to time travel like six times in a day without talking to my villagers because I don't want to lose them. I mainly time travel because 1.) I'm impatient when it comes to the stores in main street. 2.) I want the process of my trees growing to go by faster. So I'm kind of careful while time traveling, but I'd never time travel to more than a week at a time


----------



## samipika (Mar 22, 2015)

I try not to, but I get busy with life so I'll travel back to catch any holidays I missed and go forward from there.

I'm currently on February 22nd in my game, slowly making my way forward.


----------



## Red Cat (Mar 22, 2015)

I time travel. I feel like the game moves too slowly without doing it. I'd have to play basically every day for an entire year to try to get everything that I want and even then, I probably wouldn't finish decorating my house and town the way I want to. It sucks that Nook doesn't carry more items and that Redd and Sahara come around only once a week.


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (Mar 22, 2015)

I do it every so often. Normally I just flip the time back a few hours if it's late so I can do some shopping or something. Other times I'll go forward a few days for PWP's and whatnot. Right now I've been TT'ing to get Beau to request the sandbox and tire toy (which i finally have now).


----------



## Bowie (Mar 22, 2015)

Sometimes, yes. I think it's incredibly hypocritical to say it's wrong to cheat but then time travel. Guess what? You're cheating.


----------



## MayorOfRhubarb (Mar 22, 2015)

I used to...but I feel like it took away my appreciation for earning a lot of things, so when I restarted recently I decided no more Time Travel for me!


----------



## Oakhaven (Mar 22, 2015)

I'll time travel sometimes... I had a bad experience once because I lost one of my favorite villagers, Savannah, and I was supper bummed when she was moving away after some time traveling. I'll time travel for little things, like completing public works projects, move villagers in/out faster, or if I missed a festival or even in the previous day. If I do time travel, it's only for a day either forwards or backwards.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 22, 2015)

Oakhaven said:


> I'll time travel sometimes... I had a bad experience once because I lost one of my favorite villagers, Savannah, and I was supper bummed when she was moving away after some time traveling. I'll time travel for little things, like completing public works projects, move villagers in/out faster, or if I missed a festival or even in the previous day. If I do time travel, it's only for a day either forwards or backwards.



Not sure if you've cycled through 16 villagers yet, but Savannah is in my town. She hasn't asked to move yet, but I don't plan on keeping her as a permanent resident.


----------



## stitchmaker (Mar 22, 2015)

Main TT one time to the next day.  Holiday in the game and real life didn't work out.  I want to enjoy the holiday with my family.

Harvest town I do TT because it's set March to May.  Than it repeats.   For awhile I was doing May to August but than found the scorpion would take me out.  Not much fun when your trying to get all the trees harvested.


----------



## Seth Lios (Mar 22, 2015)

I'll change my time every now and then to better suit my schedule, but I'll stay on the current date. I'm not really in a rush to get everything done.


----------



## Glaceon2000 (Mar 22, 2015)

I did once, to get my town to the right date, and it was so stressful! I have no idea how people do that, I kept worrying that someone would move out!


----------



## CupcakeFrappe (Mar 22, 2015)

I typically don't anymore although I used to heavily. Yesterday however I did to buy turnips because someone was selling them for very good price but I don't really think I would for any reason other than that.


----------



## Red Cat (Mar 23, 2015)

Bowie said:


> Sometimes, yes. I think it's incredibly hypocritical to say it's wrong to cheat but then time travel. Guess what? You're cheating.



If it were cheating, it wouldn't be available as an option when you load your game


----------



## shannenenen (Mar 23, 2015)

It's a habit that I'm trying to break. But for me, I just want to get so much done when I have time to sit down and play that I just keep TTing. I get too antsy whenever I play the game without time travelling... I feel like I could be doing so much more with my time but instead I'm just catching bugs.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 23, 2015)

I do it so I can always play in daytime/afternoon, I do it when people are moving in/out, I do it when I order stuff from the catalogue and need to get it quickly, etc.


----------



## Charirii (Mar 23, 2015)

I never used to, but lately... I haven't been playing as often. I used to play daily. So now since I only (sometimes) play on weekends, I TT to about the day after I last played, make sure no one moved/is planning to move, then TT forward to the real date (or to a holiday if I've missed one). I don't stray too far from the real date though!


----------



## Hawkward (Mar 23, 2015)

I only time travel backwards, because sometimes I play at midnight with an early bird ordinance so...


----------



## Fairytale (Mar 23, 2015)

Bowie said:


> Sometimes, yes. I think it's incredibly hypocritical to say it's wrong to cheat but then time travel. Guess what? You're cheating.



The villagers sometimes say in their rumor something like "I've heard you love time-traveling" or something like that. I don't think they would say that if it was a cheat, besides why would Nintendo make that option if it was cheating? It's not. It's just a different way of playing. 

I do time travel day by day and only 3 days in one rl day. After 30 minutes I get bored of the day and tt to the next. Not to unlock everything sooner, just because I get bored and want new hybrids, bushes, villagers moving, etc.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 23, 2015)

I do but I put "not really" because it's only a few hours each day so that I can actually do the things I need to do, since I work all night long and thus play during off hours. And I only TT beyond that if I missed a holiday or have something go wrong such as an uninvited VOIDER showing up on the same day I was planning to buy a villager. >.<


----------



## sapphireflamesz (Mar 23, 2015)

I time travek because i often misplace my games! Right now im trying to catch up. the last time i played was in november.


----------



## Mayor Snowball (Mar 23, 2015)

I don't because I want my game date and real life date to be the same.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Mar 23, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> It's a necessity for impatient people like me.



Same with me


----------



## FancyThat (Mar 23, 2015)

I voted sometimes, I don't like to time travel on my main or second towns but sometimes I will go a few hours forward if I'm ordering something for someone (main town) and recently my second town was really far behind the current date so I travelled a few months to the current date. I time travel all the time in my cycle town though.


----------



## Kayleigh (Mar 23, 2015)

I've never tried 'cos I'm worried I'll screw it up and losing my favourite villagers.


----------



## GumCat (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm very "sometimes but not really". Only time I did it so far was because I forgot to buy turnips in time but otherwise I really don't. It's not a moral thing it just feels natural to me with how I'm playing my current town.


----------



## Taka (Mar 23, 2015)

I don't like time traveling, so I never do it.


----------



## CrazyCat42 (Mar 23, 2015)

I never used to but as I've lost my town multiple times I'm getting a bit angry. I'm going to TT for a year to get it set up the way I want and then try to make myself behave. I did always love playing with the date being correct.


----------



## Tommi (Mar 23, 2015)

I've never been a time traveller in previous games, but with the way New Leaf handles villager move ins I've had to resort to it to protect my main town, ive worked too hard on it since 2013 to have it messed up by bad plot locations, so that's all I time travel for. I still wait for all the events to fall on their actual days etc.
I've recently started a cycle town so for that it's absolutely necessary for me to time travel to keep things moving quickly. 
Everyone has their own reasons for why they time travel and we should respect how everyone wants to play their game, they bought it after all!


----------



## Classygirl (Mar 23, 2015)

I don't really like skipping days, so I always go back to my last played date and time which is why I am way out of time sync with current date. Then if I need to go forward, try to get someone out, other things that I just find necessary but I always go back to last played day and make sure I've done all need to in that day. But yes, I wouldn't be able without doing it, it has over time become a natural thing for me.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 23, 2015)

I like to be a couple days behind the actual date so I can play on holidays and stuff like that. If I have a lot of free time and I find myself playing NL a lot, I'll TT a day forward so I don't get so bored just playing on one day. 

I don't like to TT in huge amounts of time, but it really doesn't bother me if someone else does it. It's not my game, it's not my problem


----------



## Stargirl (Mar 23, 2015)

I occasionally TT if I'm totally impatient or just won't have time to do something later. I TTed a lot when getting the Caf? and I just now TTed a day ahead so I could plot reset for Goldie.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 23, 2015)

I only ever TT for important things like TT a villager out, getting an item I cataloged, etc. Not because I want my town done quicker.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 23, 2015)

I TTed to get the QR machine. But that's the only time I've done it so far. Want to start doing it more cause I hate all my villagers except Pekoe


----------



## WonderK (Mar 23, 2015)

Sometimes. It's usually when I'm impatient about something that I want done quickly.


----------



## CJODell62 (Mar 31, 2015)

The only time I've ever really time traveled was when Gracie was in my town plaza and I got my four successful fashion checks in one day. So T&T Emporium was constructed 30 days after T.I.Y.


----------



## Astro Cake (Mar 31, 2015)

I've been time traveling a lot less these days because I have my game a day and a few hours behind real world time. I've needed to time travel less because of that.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 31, 2015)

I only do it if I'm TTing out a villager. Otherwise, I just chill and let the game move at the pace it's meant for.


----------



## keopii (Mar 31, 2015)

I probably wouldn't play the game nearly as much as I do if I couldn't time travel.


----------



## Hypno KK (Mar 31, 2015)

I usually time travel when I can only play too late or too early and all the shops are closed and my villagers are asleep. I could deal with that once or twice, but if it happens a lot, I'd basically be picking fruit and fishing and wouldn't even be able to sell it.

Sometimes I also time travel to get villagers out or to plot reset, or to keep my villagers from moving if I've been away from the game, stuff like that.

I don't think it's cheating. Otherwise, the game wouldn't give you the option to do it right there when you're starting.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 31, 2015)

I prefer playing animal crossing day-by-day. That's why I bought the first game as a kid!  So I never have any reason to time travel. Especially not after my brother time traveled like 50 years in Population Growing and wound up with his town full of weeds. xD


----------



## FireNinja1 (Mar 31, 2015)

I time travel on a daily basis. With mechanics that can be, well, exploited, for a lack of a better term, through time traveling, it's too tempting and inconvenient for me to not do so.


----------



## Imaginetheday (Mar 31, 2015)

I time travel, but only because I don't want to miss any days, and don't always have time to play. I do not go into the future.


----------



## Alexia (Mar 31, 2015)

I have time traveled only when I noticed I'm missing a villager after not playing in a long time, like twice, so it doesn't really counts. I guess I prefer playing day-by-day and enjoy the holidays when they're also happening in real life. But if I had another copy of the game I would time travel all the time


----------



## al-tirah (Apr 1, 2015)

I used to TT but not anymore.


----------



## Peebers (Apr 1, 2015)

I time travel alooooooottt. Although it's becoming less and less because I loathe having to sync up the clock and everything


----------



## Shax (Apr 1, 2015)

I've time traveled in every single game of Animal Crossing I have ever owned. I TT whenever I want to see new stuff on Main Street, usually.


----------



## NeonKittens (Apr 1, 2015)

I like time traveling, but not to far, I hate loosing relationships with my villages, and losing them is pretty hard on me, because I tend to favor each one, I lost Bluebear, and it was really hard for me! xD 
I don't go as far as 2 months
Which sounds like alot

- - - Post Merge - - -




Shax said:


> I've time traveled in every single game of Animal Crossing I have ever owned. I TT whenever I want to see new stuff on Main Street, usually.



I love your sig! How did you get it?!


----------



## Goshi (Apr 1, 2015)

Sometimes if I'm feeling impatient I'll go on.


----------



## MindlessPatch (Apr 1, 2015)

I'll only time travel a few hours or so in order to have my stores open when I play. I usually end up playing past 10 so it doesn't work out very well if I don't as I'd never get to sell anything aha.


----------



## Marlene (Apr 1, 2015)

Usually just a bit but now that I have restarted I TT more that usually. I use my town currently as cycle town so I can't avoid TTing ^^
I don't think it's wrong as long as it doesn't affect other people negatively (I don't know how it could but yeah) C:


----------



## Campy (Apr 1, 2015)

I never have, it's simply not for me. I like to gooo with the flooow.


----------



## Togekid (Apr 1, 2015)

I time travel by hour, for example, I open the game at 8:32pm, Nook's Homes is closed, I go back an hour.


----------

